# Increase font in quotes



## Messerschmitt (6 May 2017)

I'm suggesting to increase the font in quotes. I stopped trying to read text in quotes that's more than 2-3 lines. The crazy small font hurts my eyes.


----------



## Occam (6 May 2017)

I could've sworn there was a menu setting to set the forum appearance...one of the settings was how many posts per page you wanted.  Darned if I can find it now.

I think the quoted font size is one less than whatever your default font size is.  But there ought to be a place where you can set that...


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2017)

Messerschmitt said:
			
		

> I'm suggesting to increase the font in quotes.



This may, or may not, help,

Font Size  


			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> In Firefox, hit CTRL 0 (zero) and if the font sizes have been changed locally that will restore it. In Firefox 3 font changes (CTRL + and CTRL -) are persistent for the site in question, so will only change back when you revert it in your browser.
> 
> Hopefully it's something simple like that.


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2017)

But that will increase all text font proportionally, nein?

If the Site software could make the quotation font the same size as the overall font, that would be ideal.

This is a good suggestion. It has annoyed me, too, especially when using my phone, but I've just accepted it all along.


----------



## McG (6 May 2017)

I don't mind the smaller font.  Usually, it is a post that you have already read, so you don't need to re-read the whole thing so much as enough to recognize what the post currently being made is in referencing.

If someone is using the quote feature to contain information brought from another site (such as a news article), it is easy enough to set the font size when creating the post.


```
[quote][SIZE=13px]text goes here[/SIZE][/quote]
```


----------



## Messerschmitt (7 May 2017)

MCG said:
			
		

> I don't mind the smaller font.  Usually, it is a post that you have already read, so you don't need to re-read the whole thing so much as enough to recognize what the post currently being made is in referencing.
> 
> If someone is using the quote feature to contain information brought from another site (such as a news article), it is easy enough to set the font size when creating the post.
> 
> ...



And the amount of people doing that is pretty much nil


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 May 2017)

Messerschmitt said:
			
		

> I'm suggesting to increase the font in quotes. I stopped trying to read text in quotes that's more than 2-3 lines. The crazy small font hurts my eyes.



Quote text size has been increased to match normal text.


----------



## Loachman (22 May 2017)

Thanks, Mike. I noticed that yesterday. Life is better now.


----------



## Messerschmitt (24 May 2017)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Quote text size has been increased to match normal text.



Wow, never thought a suggestion would be taken into consideration, especially this fast, considering this forum is very old.

Thanks! Eyes not hurt anymore


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2017)

Funny, I was unhappy with how long it took me to get around to it!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Feb 2020)

Just noticed that the quotes font has shrunken.  Is this a deliberate change or was it due to a default setting?  Or is it just my new glasses?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Feb 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Just noticed that the quotes font has shrunken.  Is this a deliberate change or was it due to a default setting?  Or is it just my new glasses?



Looks the same size to me?

Edit: Nope, I did a forced refresh and sure enough, the font size is smaller again. I did some re-work over the weekend, I'll have to go back and fix it. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Feb 2020)

Fixed. You may need to Ctrl-F5 or Shift-F5 to force a cache refresh.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Feb 2020)

Looks great here!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Feb 2020)

Shift-F5 and I had more improvement in what I was able to see than from anything my ophthalmologist did at my last visit to his clinic.  Thanks, Mike.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Feb 2020)

Thanks Mike.


----------

